# Anyone wanna hit up some survival games and smoke?



## Rsawr (Dec 17, 2020)

From Raft to Rust to Green Hell! I need more discord buddies to smoke and survive with  happy to try something new too... 



save me from cyberpunk.... lol


----------



## ebcrew (Dec 17, 2020)

how about a gacha game, genshin impact?


----------



## Mr_X (Dec 20, 2020)

GTAV?


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 20, 2020)

Lol I forgot about gtav, I have it on ps4 tho >.<


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> From Raft to Rust to Green Hell! I need more discord buddies to smoke and survive with  happy to try something new too...
> 
> 
> 
> save me from cyberpunk.... lol


I'd join ya, but I had kids. Its all about the Switch but I miss my PC Master Race days.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 16, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> I'd join ya, but I had kids. Its all about the Switch but I miss my PC Master Race days.


See, I chose dogs and plants... but yeah, maybe I should just go back to being zen on my animal crossing island. :]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 16, 2021)

Rsawr said:


> See, I chose dogs and plants... but yeah, maybe I should just go back to being zen on my animal crossing island. :]


We just finished Kirby Star Allies and I thought it was fun. I played the original Kirby on NES and it had the same feel but with better graphics.


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 16, 2021)

I actually played that one too! It was so cute, and the combos were dumb and ridiculous :] I can't wait until I can destroy my friends in mario party again


----------



## Destroyer of chairs (Jan 18, 2021)

Man I got 2.5k hours on rust. Been playing that game on and off since start of legacy, love it!
Edit: man legacy, miss zombies sometimes..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 19, 2021)

Mr_X said:


> GTAV?


I'm there all day, every day... Right now as a matter of fact...Ps4 - KingGheedorah13 is my gamertag... Survival is paying double rp and $ until Thursday, maybe longer...


----------



## Rsawr (Jan 19, 2021)

More power to you guys! Kill em dead. Hit em with a jet, right in the fancy car for me :]


----------

